# brain mass



## ggparker14 (Apr 8, 2013)

Can I get other opinions for dx code for brain mass?

Thanks for any help.


----------



## jbaird (Apr 9, 2013)

*Cpc, rcc*

784.2 for a brain mass. If it said brain tumor I would go to the neoplasm table.


----------



## ggparker14 (Apr 9, 2013)

Thank you for your help.


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 10, 2013)

Hey 

As per ICD 9 CM, Index of Diseases, Mass => Specified organ NEC -- See Disease of specified organ or site => Disease => Brain => 348.9 (Unspecified condition of brain).

B'coz 784.2 is Swelling, mass, or lump in head and neck (Space-occupying lesion, intracranial: Within the cranium NOS). So I think for brain mass 348.9 is appropriate to code.

Hope this helps!!!

VJ


----------



## mjb5019 (Apr 10, 2013)

VJ-

Thank you for giving us the map to the code using the trail thru the alphabetical index so I can find it myself the next time.


----------

